# Laparoscopy?



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been told to go for a laparoscopy to see if my IBS is being caused by Endometriosis. I wanted to see if anyone had been for this test and if so could you tell me a bit more about what it is like? I have already had a sigmoidoscopy and endoscopy but this is the first time I will have been sedated and I am quite nervous.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

RLK106 said:


> I have been told to go for a laparoscopy to see if my IBS is being caused by Endometriosis. I wanted to see if anyone had been for this test and if so could you tell me a bit more about what it is like? I have already had a sigmoidoscopy and endoscopy but this is the first time I will have been sedated and I am quite nervous.


HelloI am not sure when your laparascopy will be but I will tell you my experience. I did suffer endometriosis and this was found by laparascopy. Endometriosis as you may know causes the lining of your uterus to also be present on the outside of your uterus. When you have your period this lining also sheds and causes fibrous tissue to attach all through your pelvis and can attach to the bowel. I had a mild form of endometriosis. Fibrous tissue was found at the base of my uterus behind it and the doc felt that was what was causing my bowel pain at that time. I didn't really have IBS back then but had it only during my periods. Horrid bowel cramps. Oh and during the laparoscopy they were able to cauterize away the fibrous tissue which cleaned me out.So the laparoscopy procedure I was really really nervous as I had never been put to sleep before and didn't know what it would be like. So I would fully put to sleep with general anesthesia. I had the IV and they told me to count to 10 and before I could finish I was out like a light. I had no sense of time passing. It was like I closed my eyes and then the next second I opened my eyes in recovery. I went home a couple hours later when I full was awake. So I had a small incision, the size of width of my pinky finger nail right at my belly button. Then I had I think one or 2 more small Poke hole type incisions down in the pelvis area. These are very very tiny and they closed them up with dissolvable stitches. I think one hole was for the scope itself and another they used to inflate my tummy with a bit of gas. Afterwards, my tummy was a bit achy around these areas, especially when you go to use your stomach muscles for anything. BUt I was up walking around, went to visit my mom after and then went home and just slept.It was a really simple procedure, SOOOOOOO glad I had it done because it gave me answers. There was hardly any pain, being put to sleep was really cool !! The worst part about the whole thing was all the worry beforehand. It really was a piece of cake.I developed IBS years later after having a hysterectomy.....Long story there.OH WOW just realized she posted this like over a year ago LOL well maybe this will help someone else!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Late to add...but may help someone in the future. I think most of my IBS-D symptoms were also from endometriosis. My first laparoscopy showed two very small endo patches on the pelvic floor. My second lap showed TONS of adhesions on my bowels. (I have had 7 colonoscopies and 2 laparoscopies in 15 years) Also after having two children my IBS-D cleared up!!! FOR ME, I think endo and IBS were strongly related.


----------

